# Leasing my horse-help?



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm planning on leaseing Murray to my best friend/cousin Jessy. This is the one grl I trust in his care and know that she can handle him nicely. She has ridden him a few times now, and she told me he reminds her of Rico, a QH that looks just like my boy that she rode before.

Now, I'm looking for information on leasing my horse to her. Mainly cost-wise, and issues to cover/agree on. Has anyone leased their own horses out? Thank you.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I have never leased one of my own horses out, because i dont 'own' my horse. Im leasing her! =)

There are many different things that people do when they are leasing out there horses though.

Some of them may be a monthly price anywhere from 100 - 250$ a month. And the Lessee does NOT have to pay for vet, farrier, feed, basic care, ect. ect. the OWNER of the horse has to pay the price of the basic care for the horse.

I have also seen where the lessee has to pay a monthly fee of 100$ - 250$ or whatever, AND also pay for the basics of vet, farrier, feed, de-worming, shots, ect. ect.


There are many ways you could do it. But one thing i would DEFINITELY have, is *EVERYTHING* written on paper that you AND your bestfriend/cousin agree on. and sign it! Just for legal reasons. Its just way easier and safer that way if anything were to happen to the horse or rider.


----------

